# SoundsGreat's TL Bookshelf !!



## soundsgreat (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,

Well folks here I Am with my first DIY Project of mine here in this forum,Else Am no stranger to DIY ! Right from DIY Drivers to DIY Cables I've done it all !! (this time perhaps its more DIY with....) !

After much thought whether to or not I have finally decided to post it here,The reason is simple I may end up offering this to select few who may be interested in having them ! So I don't want any fingers pointing and saying I used this forum for commercial gains and what not !

The idea is to showcase what DIY can achieve and how ! As this a DIY project unlike anything you've ever seen or read bout ! How you may ask ?

Well in this I have designed and developed everything that has gone in,which includes the quint essential drivers,Yes as usual the drivers that has been used in this has been custom made (both mid-bass and tweeter).

A brief bout the drivers,The midbass is made from the trusted old paper with special coating done to enhance the sound and to avoid early cone breakups ! The Voice coil is a 1" two layer wound on Aluminum former,The Motor is made from a 3MM top & bottom plate with 84MM magnet. Off course the driver diameter :?: its 5.25"

Coming to the tweeter,Its standard 1" Soft dome.The motor is bit special with dual magnet and 10MM vented pole piece. The Voice coil former here is Kapton which critical for a tweeter coz of eddy current and other aspects which runs into fairly technical territory which Am not sure many will be able to..........(No Am not underestimating you but don't want to bore you  )

Anyways the faceplate is integrated into the front facia,here I have tried to control the dispersion angle of the same by altering the way the it fires and such,this is achieved by making the needed changes to the faceplate ! I have shaped it oval instead of regular round,So essentially this will have a sort of limited throw at the top of the dome and wider at the sides,this will aid in wide soundstage and more coherent sound.

I wanted to at first make the face plate and use in a regular fashion but later after much of breaking my head came up with this unique idea of uniting the faceplate with the midbass drivers mounting ring. The idea again is to make the midbass as well fire specifically,Also wanted the whole front facia to look very cool 7 WAF :lol: ???

The Box design,Ohh boy where do I even begin ?? I wanted a TL from the day I made my first which was very much appreciated,but the problem there was I had used a different basket for the driver and also the cone material type etc etc which gave the driver a different properties which was not suitable for TL in a compact size,if I had to make it a TL then the box would be very big which I didn't want ! So for that I had gone with Quasi TL ( or call it elaborated ported if you MUST) !

So for this the driver was designed TL in mind and hence the box would worked out to be a tad bit bigger then the earlier one's ! The dimensions are 11" tall,8.25" wide and 13" deep against 12"X7.5"X 10" of the old,which is not too bad :ugeek: !

The front as I have mentioned earlier was designed with specific look in mind (Remember WAF,Don't get confused Am not married  ) The edges are rounded or contoured :?: :?: and we have a facia with tweeter mounted to it directly which acts as faceplate of the tweeter and mounting ring of the woofer.

The finish Am not sure as yet,want it to be superficial and Uber cool. So have not come to that part as yet !

Hmm that's all I can think of for now,if anything is left out or you gentlemen need any more info please do feel free to post and ask,will answer to best of my ability !

Now the turn for the pics,as they say pics speaks a thousand words,so it here goes mine.



























































Hope this is of some interest you folks !! Please comment and let me know what you think of it !

Regards.


----------



## soundsgreat (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey folks as post count was less was not able to post the photobucket links !

Here's the same...........


























































it, Can any of the mods please look into this and correct it ??? Am still not able to post the pics !!

Regards.


----------

